# :P there was no wi-fi



## Belinda&friends (Mar 30, 2010)

i made this when i was at my mom's mom's place 2 days ago. she's moving so she didn't have wi-fi.


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 30, 2010)

did you use Windows Paint?


----------



## Mentova (Mar 31, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> did you use Windows Paint?


Yes they did... In fact that posted more MSpaint art in their intro thread which was in the wrong forum.

Actually this is in the wrong forum too because it has nothing to do with books or comics.


----------

